# Laminate flooring in stair treads with out flush nosing ?



## Fenixhardwood (May 15, 2014)

Hi there !

A lot of customer pick laminate flooring , because pricing and looking , but when they get to the stairs they want you to install same product on it.
Under research , and talking to the city chief building officer , if it creates a trip hazard it shouldn't be install on stairs .

I know manufactures have created flush nosing pieces for it , but what's your experience with this issue ?

Thanks !!


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Last time I ran into this, I had one of my guys cut strips out of scrap lumber that matched the width of the overhang, then had them nail it down to the tread to act as a spacer. Then we secured the piece of laminate to the rise of the stair, leaving a hollow space behind the piece of vertical flooring, between the spacer and the overhang that the piece was attached to. 

App won't let me add a pic, I'll try in a second post. 


Beaten paths are for beaten men


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Beaten paths are for beaten men


----------



## Fenixhardwood (May 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

I do stairs all the time. No big deal. Kind of a pain but I charge accordingly. The overlap noses only stick up about an eight of an inch so no trip hazard there. The only laminate brand that I know of that makes a flush nose is tarkett.


----------



## Fenixhardwood (May 15, 2014)

Kenny B said:


> I do stairs all the time. No big deal. Kind of a pain but I charge accordingly. The overlap noses only stick up about an eight of an inch so no trip hazard there. The only laminate brand that I know of that makes a flush nose is tarkett.


Hi Kenny !
Thank u for your reply !
My biggest concern is right on the "union" between the nose and the laminate flooring , since the nose piece overlaps on the laminate , when people is walking down , is that a trip hazard ?

Thanks !


----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a trip hazard. The sooner you stop using metal nosing on your steps the sooner youre going to up your game. Having everything match makes you look like a pro as long as you have the skillset to back it up. Good luck!


----------



## Fenixhardwood (May 15, 2014)

Kenny B said:


> Not a trip hazard. The sooner you stop using metal nosing on your steps the sooner youre going to up your game. Having everything match makes you look like a pro as long as you have the skillset to back it up. Good luck!


Thank you again for sharing your experience !!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

They are a pain and don't even meet code because of insufficient overhang in a lot of areas, unless your treads are extra long.

Quality glue with full coverage and great care during installation since people put all their weight on the nosing, just seems like too much work to me. Here's the one I've done.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> They are a pain and don't even meet code because of insufficient overhang in a lot of areas, unless your treads are extra long.
> 
> Quality glue with full coverage and great care during installation since people put all their weight on the nosing, just seems like too much work to me. Here's the one I've done.


make sure to put on some new wool socks before running down those stairs carrying sharp scissors :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> make sure to put on some new wool socks before running down those stairs carrying sharp scissors :laughing:


That sentence is atrocious, but to address your actual statement. The nosing would stop you.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That sentence is atrocious, but to address your actual statement. The nosing would stop you.


Yeah, I guess it wasn't as comical as it sounded in my head...:blink:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

to the o/p you need more liability insurance coverage and a few good lawyers.:whistling:whistling


----------



## ninotex (Oct 14, 2015)

Just finished these stairs yesterday and I live in this house. Ill let yall know if i trip. I think the step up where it overlaps seems like it would help because laminate is so slippery


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ninotex said:


> Just finished these stairs yesterday and I live in this house. Ill let yall know if i trip. I think the step up where it overlaps seems like it would help because laminate is so slippery


Install a carpet runner...you'll thank me layer...:laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Install a carpet runner...you'll thank me layer...:laughing:


*later. 

Geez, you're usually the one correcting everyone's Grammer. Did you manage to sneak a second beer tonight?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

SamM said:


> *later.
> 
> Geez, you're usually the one correcting everyone's Grammer. Did you manage to sneak a second beer tonight?


"Grammar"


Auto correct, no glasses, and 4" phone screen... do the math...







And it's not like I don't know the difference between "than" and "then.":laughing:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

SamM said:


> *later.
> 
> Geez, you're usually the one correcting everyone's Grammer. Did you manage to sneak a second beer tonight?


Grammer.... . Grammar. Whatever. 

_____________________
The harder I work, the more luck I seem to have


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

SamM said:


> *later.
> 
> Geez, you're usually the one correcting everyone's Grammer. Did you manage to sneak a second beer tonight?



Anyway, isn't a runner a layer? :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Stupid question time. How do you install a runner on new floors without using nails or staples? I have a customer, we just did new bamboo full treads and risers. I would hate to just throw some nails in it and call it done. He wants to be able to remove the runners if needed later.

We use full treads on steps and the wrong nosing on the three landings, which worked better. Just glued and nailed the piss out of it.


----------

